# DIY In-ground Irrigation Setup HELP



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello All,

Im looking for advice from people who are much smarter than me...

The main part of my front yard is about 30x35 feet, so its not very big. I want to irrigate it in a way that I get good fast coverage. Ive been researching a lot of different ideas and I want to get some advice.

My plan is to bury PVC pipe in the middle of my yard and use this quick snap connector to connect it to my hose. https://www.quick-snap.com/product-page/large-swing-snap-adapter I have tested this with a smaller PVC irrigation sled I made and it works fine, and I can get 3 Orbit Voyeger II to shoot about 20 feet with a decent pattern. I have the 2.0 gpm nozzle attatched. I am nervous to go any higher than that.

I have created this little vector image to demonstrate what I am going for. The grids are 2 feet and I have the sprinklers shooting the theoretical max of 20 feet for the coverage with a little over spray into my drive way and my neighbor's yard.



I thought I was good and ready to go until I saw this drawing.



Should I go for something like this? I know my yard is nearly half the size of this setup. The down side would be me having 3 "zones" to connect my hose to, but the upside being me reducing the spray on all the heads to get a better misting pattern. Oh, and another down side would be me trenching my yard 3 times instead of 1, but if I am going to do it, I would rather do it right.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You likely need four 90 and two 180 on the sides since it looks more rectangular than a square. The setup you drew will be pretty uneven application.

This is 40 x 30 ft?


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> You likely need four 90 and two 180 on the sides since it looks more rectangular than a square. The setup you drew will be pretty uneven application.


Ok, so you think burying 2 sleds on both sides and not any in the middle will be the best bet? or is that in addition 2 the middle sled?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

First figure out the location of the heads, then the pipes. Check irrigationtutorials.com for a lot more detail on irrigation design.


----------

